# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Cyberpunk Subway

## Tiana

I always wanted to try doing a cyberpunk subway map but no one ever hired me to do one, so finally, I just decided to mess around with one myself. It's a vector, done exclusively in Affinity Designer and with effects added in Affinity Photo (which I recommend, it's highly intuitive for this sort of mapping). I started adding some rectangles to represent smaller bus shelters but other than that, I'm not sure what to add, if I should try integrate some of the top street map or just stick with the hints given by the bus routes.

This is the high res, steal it for your private game if you wanna.

----------


## somniacdelusions

Nice map, I love how the lines glow. What are the white dotted lines? They kinda clutter up the image, it might help the clarity to make those more transparent. It might also help if the white lines were more aligned to the grid, like how in most subway maps they stylize so you only see lines at 0, 45, 90 degree angles etc, not 10 or 80 degrees. Another way to say it is that the white lines might look more official if they were exactly parallel to the major lines, instead of slightly off parallel in a lot of places.

Also, one thing that is missing is labels. Any subway map worth it's salt has small labels all over.

It would be cool to see this map overlaid with a city map, to see where the stations actually are in 'real' geography as opposed to the easy-to-read stylized manner that subway maps are made. Nice job!

----------

